# Tips & Tricks



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

How about a tips & tricks thread centered around waterfowling equipment. If you have a tip to share please post up.

First. A tip I picked up from Rjefre. Bama Sokkets. They are the bomb. They keep your feet warm & dry and your socks will not slide down while wearing & walking in waders. They were designed to wear with rubber boots & wick away moisture. I never hunt without them. Warm or cold.

Second. Atlas 460 crabbing gloves. Waterproof, flexible and warm. Great for picking up floating decoys. They are great while driving the boat. They are also sold as snow blower gloves. Only down fall is they are orange.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Use a ski pole to balance yourself while walking in 6 inches of mud!! (ask me how I know:mrgreen


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dog blind snow cover for $4
You can spend $60 and get the real deal, but this works. 
You can pick up a Tyvex suit at a hardware store. Cut down the zipper and the leg stitchings and that's it. Use the legs and arms to fasten to the corner straps of the blind, or just tuck them under the blind.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Use old arrows for stakes for you full bodies... longer shafts for deeper mud or deeper water... Easy to throw down and easy to pick up...


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

Something I discovered long ago... I call it the Rodeo Clown. Under my waders I wear thermals, wool socks and basketball shorts. If you have ever walked miles in jeans under waders... you know why you should give that up! I roll like that even out of my boat... and when I'm standing in line at the Maverick, I get the Rodeo Clown look! But well worth it!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Piss bottle? Yeah you heard me. Keep a plastic bottle or jar in the boat. No need to step up on the front or back of the boat to take a leak. Just fill up the jar and dump it overboard...keeps you from falling in too! Before you dump it, take off your gloves and hold it with both hands to warm up your hands. Be sure to label it so no one drinks out of it.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

DO NOT USE FELT BOTTOM WADING BOOTS. I had a pair that I used for fishing. They had metal cleats and felt bottoms. If you are in any amount of snow, you'll be walking in foot high platform shoes made of ice and snow.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Come on lucdavis I was a "rodeo clown"/bullfighter and I never wore thermals and wool socks?! Lol


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> Piss bottle? Yeah you heard me. Keep a plastic bottle or jar in the boat. No need to step up on the front or back of the boat to take a leak. Just fill up the jar and dump it overboard...keeps you from falling in too! Before you dump it, take off your gloves and hold it with both hands to warm up your hands. Be sure to label it so no one drinks out of it.


 Love it!! Does this count as a tip or a trick?

What comes first the sandwich & bag of chips. Or holding the pee bottle then the sandwich & chips lol

Thanks for your input but I'm passing (not pissing) on this one lol


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

You can get a boost of energy by spreading peanut butter on a tortilla.

Texas rigs were a huge game changer for me. Especially since I hunt alone. sometimes with 120 decoys. 

Also, research how to remove something called the "plug" on your gun. It lets you get 5 shots at ducks instead of just 3.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Quick way to pick up your Texas rigged decoy spread. 2 guys and a rope.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

jerk cord setups, weasel balls etc..... Movement trumps everything else when it comes to dekes. I'd take cheap dekes with movement over the most expensive realistic looking dekes that just sit there.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

1. You don't need an Airboat or a mud motor to kill ducks.

2. For decoy gloves, Harbor Freight sells a 3 pack of gloves (don't know what their called, just have to look for them) for $7. They're super warm, durable and waterproof. 1 pair last longer then the neoprene ones you get at Cabelas for 3 times the price and twice as warm.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

blackdog said:


> 1. You don't need an Airboat or a mud motor to kill ducks.
> 
> 2. For decoy gloves, Harbor Freight sells a 3 pack of gloves (don't know what their called, just have to look for them) for $7. They're super warm, durable and waterproof. 1 pair last longer then the neoprene ones you get at Cabelas for 3 times the price and twice as warm.


I like #2. I'm going to check these out. You forgot to mention a 20% off coupon and a free flashlight, tape measure, or scissors too!


----------



## Thenewguy123 (Sep 19, 2015)

Let's see your weasel ball deke I've been wanting to build a few myself


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Here's a good tip! After you have fallen in the mud 2 or 3 times take off your waders and coat before entering truck-O,-. Also hose them off before you bring them in the house and put them in the tub. My wife was ticked off!


----------

